# Gear for PEQ & Time delay with 2 subs?



## mppatt01 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hello HTSers,

I'm in need of some help that I've spent some time looking into, but am still unclear.

I am looking to eq 2 seperate subs and need a recommendation for equalization gear. I'm looking for a PEQ that; has *2+ channel output* (i'll be using the single sub output from my reciever), and has *time delay* (I'll delay the nearest sub to match the furthest, then let the receiver handle them as a combined unit). If REW will feed it directly that will be a plus. Cost is a concern.

I didn't know if the minidsp could do time delay, and i didn't know if 6 peq filters was enough?

Thanks for help, including failures in my question 

:T


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You’ll want to EQ both subs as a single sound source (that’s the way you hear them anyway), because trying to equalize them separately is usually very problematic. Typically what you find is that you painstakingly EQ each sub, but then find response is whacked when you fire them both up together. Typically six filters should be more than enough for EQing subwoofers.

That said, it would be beneficial to time-align each sub if their distances to the listening position are different. If the mini DSP will accomplish that, then it’s probably the most economical way to go. Unfortunately most of the hardware options these days that accomplish both EQ and delay are higher-priced speaker processors like the dbx Driverack or the Behringer DCX2496.



Regards,
Wayne


----------

